# New 75 Gallon Tank



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

So, I just picked up a 75gallon tank, Penguin Bio-Wheel 350 and various other items for $60 and I need help with the decor. I'm going to be putting my 4 RBP's in here once it's cycled (using old filter media so it shouldn't take too long).

I'm not a fan of bare bottom tanks but I'm undecided on whether to go with sand or gravel. I've also never done a planted tank so I'm not sure about that either. What are your suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Go gravel, if you are wanting to try live plants use Flourite or Eco Complete as your substrate. For beginners I would go with low light plants such as Java Ferns, Hygro and Crypts. You should also purchase some fertilizers such as Excel (dont use this if you buy Vals as they will melt and die) and Flourish.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

ksls said:


> if you are wanting to try live plants use Flourite or Eco Complete as your substrate.


Do I need CO2 or can I get by without it? I only have a 40W bulb so my lighting is rather low.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You don't need co2 with that amount of lighting.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how deep of a bed do I need with the Eco Complete or Flourite substrates? How many 20lb bags would I need for a 75gallon?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam I feel like a newbi.....
So you saying KSLS that plants do better in gravel?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

silent1mezzo said:


> Just out of curiosity, how deep of a bed do I need with the Eco Complete or Flourite substrates? How many 20lb bags would I need for a 75gallon?


I just put 6 bags of Eco Complete in my 75, seemed to be about the perfect amount.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Listen to Joe when it comes to beautif planted tanks.


----------

